# Article about Pat's Puppy Party



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Page31

Look at the pics of our beautiful fluffs!

Pat - thank you for arranging this! I've never had my car's license plate mentioned in the paper before! At least, not like this . . .


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh that is awesome!!! LOVED reading it!! thanks for sharing


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

aw what a lovely article! 

Has Tink morphed into a chi? lol


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What the heck??? The paper comes out today...:w00t:.....Maggie, you're right on it!! I'll get a copy today.....I'll grap a few.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Congrats, Pat! That's a great article dedicated to a fantastic woman! 

:aktion033::chili::aktion033::chili::aktion033::chili::aktion033::chili::aktion033::chili::aktion033::chili::aktion033::chili:


Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

what a great article and some great pictures of gorgeous pooches!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow-how cool is THAT!:chili::chili::chili: What great pics, too-especially of Linda and her four sweet babies... thanks for posting this! Love it!:wub: Only one thing, since when did Tink "turn into" a Chihuahua? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

NEAT!! thanks Maggie. Love it!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I LOVE it!!!! Pat this is SO cool!!! I loved all the pictures they used!!! 

(uh oh whoops...you never told us you had a chihuahua named Tink! I know I only caught a glance or two of him, but I could have sworn he was all Yorkie)  :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

It's LOVELY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I actually got a lil teary eyed reading it. What a community we have here! We got press coverage!!!!! All thanks to Pat. Pat we love you!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I love it! So I guess we are all celebrities now!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Wow.. great article!! :thumbsup:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh, did I forget to tell you that I decided Tink was going to be a chihuahua from now on? If I show him, do you think the judges will notice???? :HistericalSmiley: I'm sure he never made a public appearance during the reporter's visit, they probably forgot what he was....:blush:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

What a lovely article.  Gorgeous pics. too.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh wow thats an awesome article , loved the pics , and i even printed and sent one to my boyfriend he said next yr he will babysit. ! 

loved it pat , that was awesome , and yes u are all celebrities in my book


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

THIS IS SO AWESOME! I am beyond happy to see all of my favorite people with their fluffs. Pat, your deck looked like it snowed! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

We're famous!!!!! Love you, my Maggie.
xoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxo


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

maggieh said:


> Page31
> 
> Look at the pics of our beautiful fluffs!
> 
> Pat - thank you for arranging this! I've never had my car's license plate mentioned in the paper before! At least, not like this . . .


lol...and you were quoted! 

Great article. And free publicity for SM. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Fabulous!!! Our SM Group are STARS -- and have their own posh event -- the new celebrities and the red carpet!!!!:chili::chili:Now the pupparazzi will be following you EVERYWHERE -- they already have your license plates.  Must remember to get everyone's autograph (and paw print).

Love the article. And the reporter did really well with names (both of the people and the fluffs). The pictures were wonderful. 

(And, Pat, you can stop looking for a Chi -- heck, you already have one. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley Think that Tinks been hidding a secret!!!:hiding:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

What a great article and a nice ad for SM too. I think Tink can handle the press.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Wonderful Article!!! :chili:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh how awesome is that???

I was laughing at whoever had the bumper sticker that said 'HELP! I'm barking and I can't shut up!" Hilarious.

Great article, great pics. See? SM may sometimes have it's little quirks, but where else would you meet such great people??


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh that was such a nice article, and it was great SM was mentioned, too.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Oh how awesome is that???
> 
> I was laughing at whoever had the bumper sticker that said 'HELP! I'm barking and I can't shut up!" Hilarious.


......:innocent:....that would be Elaine's motor home in the driveway......:HistericalSmiley:.....and we all know chihuahua's bark more than malts.....:thumbsup: - I love that sign, we found it at a dog show.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Love it ..well done .


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maggie, thank you for the link to the story about Pat's Puppy Party!

Pat, I LOVE the newspaper story ... it's wonderful! I love that guests were interviewed ... and, the pictures are awesome! And, to have included a group picture is just perfect. If it were me, I would frame the newspaper story ... it's really that special.

Please know that I have been looking at all of the pictures!!! Oh, my goodness ... I appreciate that many of you took so many wonderful pictures!! Everyone looks great and it makes me smile to see such a loving group of friends, and some of their family members, having such a festive and wonderful time together. The pictures of all the fluff babies and other sweet doggies are priceless!

Pat, I continue to be in awe of how hard you work to make the puppy parties so memorable and so full of fun every year. You are one awesome lady. And, in your pictures ... you look as beautiful as ever.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

What a great article :thumbsup:


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for the link to the article!!! Loved how they put it all together.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Pat, you had better start planning next year's party now. This year's party is going to be hard to beat. I expect nothing less than the New York Times doing the interview next year. Maybe Sue will produce a documentary on the affair. It's really been fun seeing all of the pictures, and now you've even made the news. Can I make my reservations for next year now?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What a great surprise to see the article. :chili: And I'm so pleased with it. To tell you the truth I was afraid we might be portrayed as "crazy doggie ladies" in it, so I was really relieved at how it was all treated. I think the reporter did a great job with a mix of info, humor and respect. I even love the photo descriptions like a warm-blooded sweater. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: They even mentioned my cake. :yahoo: Really cool. It's so great that the photographer had a wide angle lens to get everyone in. Now everyone who wasn't there knows how we all got that group shot. He got us all together for it. :aktion033:

Only two mistakes I saw...Sir Tink - I know you aren't quite sure of his background, Pat. But I'm darn sure he's not a Chi.  He sent an e-mail to Tyler saying that he's writing a letter to the editor about it. :angry: AND Lynda...isn't your last name with a "v" not a "b?" 

Geez, we should have gotten each other's pawtographs. :thumbsup:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> What a great surprise to see the article. :chili: And I'm so pleased with it. To tell you the truth I was afraid we might be portrayed as "crazy doggie ladies" in it, so I was really relieved at how it was all treated. I think the reporter did a great job with a mix of info, humor and respect. I even love the photo descriptions like a warm-blooded sweater. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: They even mentioned my cake. :yahoo: Really cool. It's so great that the photographer had a wide angle lens to get everyone in. Now everyone who wasn't there knows how we all got that group shot. He got us all together for it. :aktion033:
> 
> Only two mistakes I saw...Sir Tink - I know you aren't quite sure of his background, Pat. But I'm darn sure he's not a Chi.  He sent an e-mail to Tyler saying that he's writing a letter to the editor about it. :angry: AND Lynda...isn't your last name with a "v" not a "b?"
> 
> Geez, we should have gotten each other's pawtographs. :thumbsup:


Hi Sue, Yes, they got my last name wrong it is spelled with a b, not a v. *Capalbo,* but heck I'm not complaining. They got Chloe, Katie, Chachi and Gigi right and that's all I care about. However, If Tink does write a letter to the editor he could mention it.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Great article,Ireally enjoyed reading it.Poor Tink ,I always thought you were a Yorkie, who knew!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey, did anyone go to the bottom of the page of the article and click on Page 1 ????? This is the cover picture for this section of the paper...


View attachment 95716


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> It's so great that the photographer had a wide angle lens to get everyone in. Now everyone who wasn't there knows how we all got that group shot. He got us all together for it. :aktion033:
> :


All of the pictures from the SM family members who attended the party are wonderful ... but, I did notice in the newspaper group shot ... that Erin's face is not hidden! So, yes, I think it was great that the photographer was able to get a super fantastic picture with the wide angle lens! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The A Team said:


> Hey, did anyone go to the bottom of the page of the article and click on Page 1 ????? This is the cover picture for this section of the paper...
> 
> 
> View attachment 95716


OMG - no I didn't. Wait until Donna sees it. She'll buy up all the papers. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

WOW -this is spectacularly wonderful fluff stuff! Thanks, Pat, again, for notifying the Sandpaper!

It was such a great party. I feel so lucky to have joined SM just in the nick of time and to be living so close to Pat.

Pearl hasn't calmed down yet...!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> OMG - no I didn't. Wait until Donna sees it. She'll buy up all the papers. :HistericalSmiley:


It's not hard to do....they're free!!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

So my Chloe made the cover for that section...how exciting! Is there anyway we can get a copy of the paper? Chloe wants to frame it!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

donnad said:


> So my Chloe made the cover for that section...how exciting! Is there anyway we can get a copy of the paper? Chloe wants to frame it!!!


Donna, I'll send you the paper....just PM me your address.... :aktion033:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey Pat, do you think they would send you the jpeg files for the pictures they used? I love that group picture and would love a copy of it!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Bailey&Me said:


> Hey Pat, do you think they would send you the jpeg files for the pictures they used? I love that group picture and would love a copy of it!


Can't you just "right click" and copy it???


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

The A Team said:


> Can't you just "right click" and copy it???


When I tried that, it saved the whole article as a jpeg file...not just the picture. Plus, the resolution isnt high so it's not very clear when you save it off of the link. Just wondering if they would be willing to email you copies of the pics they used? If not, that's okay...just a thought...since I think this is the only group picture we have that doesn't cut off anyone


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Bailey&Me said:


> When I tried that, it saved the whole article as a jpeg file...not just the picture. Plus, the resolution isnt high so it's not very clear when you save it off of the link. Just wondering if they would be willing to email you copies of the pics they used? If not, that's okay...just a thought...since I think this is the only group picture we have that doesn't cut off anyone


 
I will ask them.....


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

The A Team said:


> I will ask them.....


If it's not too much trouble!! Thank youuu!!!!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

That is an awesome article. I loved the group photo. Next time anyone has a party I'll be there.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

It has been so much fun seeing everyone's pics. I'm totally jealous! If Pat has the east coast paw party, we need a west coast paw party! We don't have as many west coast members as east coast but we could still PARTAY!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Now that is the spirit of SM! Party, party, party---all for the love of a dog or dogs! You go girl!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

So Sue pointed out to me that the caption for Emma said, "Windblown in denim says edgy, sexy and cool!" I somehow over read that one. LOL!!!!!! Never thought as Emma as sexy!!! Now she really thinks she's a diva.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

What a great article! It has been so much fun reading this article, reading everyone's posts and looking at all the pictures. Pat, how great that the party continues to grow every year!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:w00t: WOW what fun.. and to have it in the paper. Loved the pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I loved reading the article, and all the photo's. Gosh I wish I could have been there. Who knows maybe next year


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

I always say to Pat, a reality show on cable is just around the corner. I'm guessing the name of the show could be "Maltese Mavens"!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

When I read the article it brought tears to my eyes:blush: I think it's great how these precious little fluffs bring such a wonderful group of people together.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

What a cool article! 
It was a nice write up!


----------

